# resource is out of sync with the file system



## Silas89 (27. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich eine Datei öffne erscheint immer die Meldung "Resource is out of sync with the file system '/Callroboter XML Scripts/Auswertung_v1_6.java'" (Pfad zur geöffneten datei)

An was liegt das? Kann ich da was dagegen machen?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (27. Mai 2008)

Das Projekt refreshen.

Projekt markieren und F5 drücken bzw. im Contextmenü "Refresh".

Lieg daran dass du Änderungen in einer Datei auserhalb von Eclipse gemacht hast.


----------



## The_S (27. Mai 2008)

Ja, einen Refresh auf das entsprechende Projekt durchführen.

Für die Zukunft:

1.) Nicht manuel im Workspace rumpfuschen
2.) Deine IDE (in diesem Fall wohl Eclipse) nennen


----------



## Beni (27. Mai 2008)

Eclipse?

Datei (oder Projekt) selektieren, F5 (=Refresh) drücken.


----------



## Silas89 (27. Mai 2008)

Wow, danke für die schnellen Antworten, ja, ich benutze eclipse.

Funktioniert jetzt wieder prächtig 

Hab alles auf einen neuen PC kopiert, das musste manuell sein...


----------

